# Melvin



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

Melvin was my old Cat who passed away a few months ago. He was one of the sweetest Cats I ahve ever met, and very calm. He is very missed!


























He was quite young when he passed. He was only 13. He didn't show any signs of illness, so we don't know why he passed.

RIP Melvin


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awww, poor Melvin. He looks like a mellow little guy. He was gorgeous, I'm so sorry he's gone, but he was loved.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

What a lovely laid back puss-cat. I am so sorry for your loss.

seashell


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

What a cutie. I'm sorry to hear he passed away, and I hope you're coping all right.


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you! :heart


----------

